# What does everyone use for an ATO?



## MicMcGafty (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a 12.5g nano reef. I have limited space in the back filter chamber for a float and im wondering what everyone uses for their auto top off?


----------



## jixer750 (Nov 23, 2014)

I use a Hydro Smart Level with a Toms aqua lifter as the pump it has a very small sensor which would work well for you.


----------



## MicMcGafty (Dec 29, 2017)

Perfect. Thank you! I was looking at that but i will have to save my pennies for a bit first!


----------



## jixer750 (Nov 23, 2014)

I am looking at up grading to a Neptune ATK soon will sell off my Hydor with pump.


----------



## MicMcGafty (Dec 29, 2017)

jixer750 said:


> I am looking at up grading to a Neptune ATK soon will sell off my Hydor with pump.


How much? You are pretty far away from me.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I use an avast pressure switch worked flawlessly for the 18month I used it.


----------



## jixer750 (Nov 23, 2014)

Probably about 50 bucks for both.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

A bucket and cup, lol.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Ato*

Using a tunze nano...not my fav...
Had a hydro hated the alarm
Ordered a reefsupplies ato flawless and no prob ...


----------



## pulau (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a Tunze nano before but it broke after 3 years. It worked well but was a little noisy and clunky. I now have a Smart ATO Micro which is awesome because it works so well and is tiny. I think it would be perfect for your tank!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Tunze ATO .... reliable & don't care much about the noise as long as it does it's job. Auto Top Off .... excellent


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I first used a DIY Kit from BRS. it was fine until the Auqalifter pump broke.
I switched to the Smart ATO; no issues for the past 2 years that i've had it.
I agree with @pulau, The newer Smart ATO Micro would be perfect for your nano.


----------



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

I am using this - https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Double-Switch-Auto-top-off-ATO-canada.html

So far no problems


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I use dual float AutoTopOff ATOs and either a bracket mounted or drilled through the side mechanical float valve.

The ATO is the primary control and the mechanical float is adjusted to close a 1/2" above the set water level as a redundant closure to RODI top up water.

Bulky and ugly as hell but the float switches are replaceable for a reasonable cost.

One can either use the relay plug control for a solenoid valve (direct RODI) or to a feed pump in a ATO reservoir and also extra redundancy through a controller, ie APEX and monitoring with extra float switches (APEX and I/O Breakout Box)


----------

